# Chafing problem: soreness under thighs at transition between pad and leg



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a pair of Rapha Classics (which I love) and a pair of Galiber somethings. Lately - maybe because it's summer? - they are both giving me saddle sores around the transition point between the fabric and the padding, just under my upper thighs.

I might be wrong, but I think I need one or all of the following

1/ a smoother gradual transition between insert and the leg
2/ a transition point that's further towards my knee
3/ a pad that sits more forward
4/ less seams maybe

Can you recommend any shorts with such features (e.g. I think Assos does something like this)? Maybe you've had this problem and solved it in other ways?

Eternally grateful for all help.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

I had a chafing-only problem a while ago, in the same position, but only on my left side.

Rather than going through endless $$$ until something worked, I tilted my saddle down a smidgeon. Problem gone.


----------



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

Excellent point. Unfortunately I'd already tried that. My saddle's often at -2 degrees but I don't like it any lower. In any case, it kinda feels like rubbing is from movement in the material as opposed to contact with the saddle... although that's quite hard to determine in practice.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Do your shorts fit properly... skin tight? Have you lost weight?
If you've been using the shorts for a while and nothing has changed then it could just be due to it being summer. Try some chamois cream.


----------



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

I've lost maybe 3kg but the fit is still pretty good. I use chamois cream (Assos) but I might just go mad with it this weekend and see what effect that has. Do you have any specific brand that works well for you?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

part_robot said:


> I've lost maybe 3kg but the fit is still pretty good. I use chamois cream (Assos) but I might just go mad with it this weekend and see what effect that has. Do you have any specific brand that works well for you?


I've never had much issues with saddle sores and don't use chamois cream too often. If anything, I get chaffing on my inner thigh. I use Chamois Butt'r Cream Always worked fine for me.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I use the above chamios butt'r. Works great for me as well. 

BUT, if you have saddle sores or are a little "raw" down there. I would start using this first until things clear up. 
It's expensive, but it will help with healing down there. 
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/product/dz-nuts-high-viscosity-chamois-creme

Make sure you are spreading any kinds of cream on the pad and on your person, and make sure your bibs are tight on. 
Also while they maybe Rapha, the may not be for you. Assos gave me problems down there when I wore them. 
So if the chamois cream doesn't help. Might have to try another brand of bibs or think about getting a bike fit.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

maximum7 said:


> I use the above chamios butt'r. Works great for me as well.
> 
> BUT, if you have saddle sores or are a little "raw" down there. I would start using this first until things clear up.
> It's expensive, but it will help with healing down there.
> ...


Don't buy from the place above, amazon sells that stuff for like $14


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

part_robot said:


> Excellent point. Unfortunately I'd already tried that. My saddle's often at -2 degrees but I don't like it any lower. In any case, it kinda feels like rubbing is from movement in the material as opposed to contact with the saddle... although that's quite hard to determine in practice.


If your saddle is tilted down, you're legs might very well be chafing on the pad, as you're not planted firmly and balanced for-aft on the saddle. Level that saddle! Then you can plant the butt on the back, and it will stay put. Slide forward or back to get a good fit in the crotch. No chafing. :thumbsup: 

Really. Try it before blaming the shorts.

+1 on Chamois Buttr.


----------



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

That makes makes sense, I'll give it a go tonight. Thanks!


----------



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

Fredrico said:


> If your saddle is tilted down, you're legs might very well be chafing on the pad, as you're not planted firmly and balanced for-aft on the saddle. Level that saddle! Then you can plant the butt on the back, and it will stay put. Slide forward or back to get a good fit in the crotch. No chafing. :thumbsup:
> 
> Really. Try it before blaming the shorts.
> 
> +1 on Chamois Buttr.


That makes makes sense, I'll give it a go tonight. Thanks!


----------



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

That worked! Thanks


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

part_robot said:


> That worked! Thanks


A lesson for us all!

Just so you don't feel alone, I read the first thing coaches do in Spring training camps is go around and level all the saddles before assessing height and setback. Riders show up with saddles jacked all the way up to achieve maximum pedal stroke. Then they tilt saddles down in front so they can still sit on them.


----------



## antikeith (Aug 23, 2016)

tlg said:


> I've never had much issues with saddle sores and don't use chamois cream too often. If anything, I get chaffing on my inner thigh. I use Chamois Butt'r Cream Always worked fine for me.


Don't you feel like you were sitting in a wet diaper with a cream like this?? I had a chafing anus a while ago (yes...) and found a blog which is entirely dedicated to chafing or rather anti chafing (here: chafing - all you need to know about anti chafing products » antichafing.net). You can't buy anything there but they present many products and I found a gel from Europe to be the best for the downstairs areas... Pjur something... Would recommend that any time as you don't feel it too much and it works pretty well.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

antikeith said:


> Don't you feel like you were sitting in a wet diaper with a cream like this??


Uhhh no. (Even though I don't know what a wet diaper feels like).
You don't slather your entire buttocks with a 1/4" layer of cream. Just smear a little onto the spots where chaffing occurs.


----------



## antikeith (Aug 23, 2016)

tlg said:


> Uhhh no. (Even though I don't know what a wet diaper feels like).
> You don't slather your entire buttocks with a 1/4" layer of cream. Just smear a little onto the spots where chaffing occurs.


hehehe ok, maybe I just used it the wrong way...


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

antikeith said:


> hehehe ok, maybe I just used it the wrong way...


Well, you might try Preparation H on that problem with the soft tissue between the cheeks there. And when you push down on the pedals, suck in the sphincters so the capillaries in the soft tissue don't fill up with blood. I had this same problem occasionally the first year or two of riding hard. Bummer.


----------

